# Interesting video regarding GSD breeding...



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Found this on another GSD page and its sparked up quite a discussion... 

Out of curiosity after reading some of the comments I am wondering whats everyone's thoughts on this forum regarding the information and footage etc?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel like this is going to bring up discussions not allowed on this board (working vs show).

However I will give my two cents. I do not like show lines in general, and agree largely with what's shown in this video regarding WGSL dogs. Ive seen too many weak temperaments, too poor of conformation. ASL with Snippy heads, roman muzzles, low rear ends, calluses form on the rear pastern where the dog actually uses the whole metatarsal to walk. Roached backs. Ive seen more cow-hocked WGSL dogs than i can count! Ive been around the show world a lot - for a long time my mother grandmother and aunt bred and showed belgian tervurens. They had some of the first tervurens imported into the country from france. So im not saying this stuff with no experience. I spent a large part of my youth at dog shows.

I know there are exceptions to everything. But the exception is not the rule. 

I will say this in recent years I feel crufts has made decent steps concerning the GSD. I have greatly approved of some of the BoB I've seen, 2010 was a nice dog.

And there are extremes in every line. There are extremes in WL dogs too, dont get me wrong. Lets breed every large stocky black sable male because that's what everyone wants, etc...

I feel like the show world can just be so blinded by a pretty dog and ribbons and the wall and titles before a name and money spent. I had a breeder tell me (scream at me) that I RUINED her show dog because I shaved a tiny patch on the right hind leg to place as sterile of an IV catheter as possible. That she would not be able to go to the westminster dog show now (which was 8 months away btw) because I tried to do the best thing by her dog. The title meant more than her dog's health. It is not good to place a catheter through fur! If your confirmation world is so petty that a working breed cant have a dime sized shave patch, then maybe you need to reconsider what you're really doing to your breed. I would expect a working dog to look as such, with possible scars and etc.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Did I mention that as I was in the room talking to that GSDs owner the dog was sitting on the bench behind the woman shaking? Yes that's what I call a fine example of the breed. Im glad she's so purdy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dogs they chose to look at in the shows they photographed were awful examples of the breed. I have been to lots of shows and have never seen anything as attrocious. If you are going to do a highly biased video, you need extreme examples to go with it to pound your points home.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am glad to hear that those are extremes. Fiona's breeder told me that I could not show Fiona because she was working line and did not conform to the standard. I was hurt and disappointed. But if that is the standard, I am glad Fiona does not conform.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am happy that WD is anatomically incorrect, according to this show judge.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This video has been discussed a lot on this forum.


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> This video has been discussed a lot on this forum.


Sorry, haven't been a member long so wasn't aware


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't be sorry. New members are coming on board all the time and have as much right to ask questions as anyone. The more experienced members (the ones with manners) are very helpful. New GSD owners all have very similar questions as do 'old' GSD owners with 'new' problems. One useful option is to type some key words into the Search topic and look at previous discussions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that video. It's actually part of a 1 hour BBC special that's worth watching


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee... will watch that later on! Looks interesting!


----------

